# i have 4 corns and a ball python



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a normal, amel,sun glow and snow corn and a ball python will shrink some pics later and add them on what have you guys got????


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Two corns an Okeetee and a Snow. :cornut:


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Love snows think they are fab 
You got any pics????


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

yeah

Jeff and then Elliot











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

wow brill colours!!
I wiil dig some out of mine once i am thawed out just got bk from my horse


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I've got two adult corns (Normal and Amel) 16 baby corns which are up for sale  (Normal, Amel and did have Snow and Anery) and 3 Leopard geckos! (2 normal 1 high yellow)


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they are lovely


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh and heres my lot for ya to see!  I do like to show them off! 
From top to bottom is Amy, Cleo and Jack








Benny (my fave pic of him!  )








JD








and some of their babies 









Lovely snakes by the way!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Way! they are so nice looking. Loved the pictures!


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

The ball is about twice the size now he is coming on well will get some new ones of them


----------



## Craig83 (Jan 7, 2009)

Good lookin corns! Baby Royals are cute aren't they!

Im currently downsizing my collection to raise funds for my Ghost boa.
At the moment i have a pair of Halmahara Island Boas (0.1 for sale) and an Albino het snow Boa (0.1) called Ashrah


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

Craig83 said:


> Good lookin corns! Baby Royals are cute aren't they!
> 
> Im currently downsizing my collection to raise funds for my Ghost boa.
> At the moment i have a pair of Halmahara Island Boas (0.1 for sale) and an Albino het snow Boa (0.1) called Ashrah


The royal has been great a couple of the corns were tail rattelers wen young but never had a prob with the royal:thumbup:
You should put up some pics of yours!!


----------



## Craig83 (Jan 7, 2009)

~jo~ said:


> You should put up some pics of yours!!


0.1 Halmahara Island Boa









1.0 Halmahara Island Boa









1.0 Royal Python (just sold)









0.1 Royal Python (just sold)









0.1 Albino boa (het snow)









1.0 Ghost boa on the way


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello, I have a amel corn. Tamba! the pics of her are on my dads pc, I'll get one on soon.

Love the last pic. Oh and the Royal, I'd love one of those but no room and no money! lol


----------



## Golgarth (Feb 24, 2009)

I have three, Bo the Brazilian Rainbow Boa, Stig the Royal Python, and Surf the Coastal Carpet Python:
BO








STIG








he's quite a bit bigger than that now
and 
SURF









Bo is about 2.5ft, Stig 3ft and Surf is about 3.5ft......trying to get Surf used to handling before he reaches 9+ lol


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

:001_tt1:Albino boa (het snow) stunner!!


----------



## carliz (Jan 27, 2009)

woow lovely snakes , the last one which is blue is amazing , ive 1king snnake 1milk snake 3 corns , but dexter died other wise ive of had 4 ill post some pics http://s631.photobucket.com/albums/uu37/carliz_01/?start=40


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I have 14 corns and 1 royal. Waiting on another 5 royals to be delivered as soon as the weather improves.

Corns are:

males:

butter motley
amel stripe
lavender
bloodred

Females:

butter
amel stripe
amber/caramel (we're unsure and need to prove her out)
2 lavenders
ghost motley stripe
sunkissed
normal

unsexed:

snow 
amel

Royals:

female normal
female bumblebee
female mojave
male mojave 
male cinnamon.

Trying not to buy anymore!


----------



## sami (Apr 5, 2009)

cat001 said:


>


That's an awesome picture!

We have Royal Pythons, Corn Snakes, Reticulated Pythons, 
Boas, Dwarf Boas, a Bairds Rat Snake, and a partridge in a pair tree 

We also have a Tegu, and a Tortoise (Forest Hingeback)

Pictures are on our website  .. It needs updating, but there are pictures of most of them on there!

~ MASON EXOTICS ~ Our Collection ~


----------

